# goat vs camaro ss



## chevyrida06 (Mar 2, 2010)

does anyone know how a 6.0 goat will hold up against the new camaro ss


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

i say its a drivers race, itll come down to the launch or not miss-shifting if from a roll


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

A good driver may beat a GTO with a new camaro. I think the GTO has the advantage. They are still learning their cars. According to Horsepower TV, the 2010 CamaroSS put down 330 horsepower on their chassis dyno and 449 horsepower after the maggie and a tune with shortie headers-------danfigg


----------



## 04GTO1605 (Feb 23, 2011)

I raced a New Camaro SS with my 5.7 04 Goat. I dont know what he had under the hood if he had anything at all or it was bone stock. I have a tune and a cold air intake and he had me by 2 tenths of a second..like ^^ said, Its pretty much a drivers race


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The published numbers say that new Camaro SS (as well as the Mustang GT) should be quicker than the GTO; stock vs stock, drivers being equal. Mine has minor mods but enough to get me consistently into the high 12s last summer as Auto Club (Fontana) raceway. I haven't yet raced either of them yet, however.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

A lot of it is going to come down to who can get a better 60'.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I would think the launch has to be easier in the camaro. They have the 315 tires in the rear.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, and on 20" rims at that.....


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

If we could run 19 x 10s with 305s in the back I bet that'd shave a couple tenths at least of 0-60 times and give the goat the advantage over the new Camaros and Mustangs. The automatic goats would smoke 'em.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

mikes06goat said:


> I would think the launch has to be easier in the camaro. They have the 315 tires in the rear.


When did the Camaro get 315's on the rear? The up coming ZL1 Camaro only gets 305's.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

If you want to run 10" wides, you can always mini tub for more tire. More and more people are doing it.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

2 wins against the new camaro both manuals, Like was stated earlier its a drivers race, Then again how many GTO's are still bone stock nowadays


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> If you want to run 10" wides, you can always mini tub for more tire. More and more people are doing it.


What are they doing about the position of the struts? Tubs would help with height but width of the tire is more the issue.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Cutting them out and moving them over.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

mikes06goat said:


> I would think the launch has to be easier in the camaro. They have the 315 tires in the rear.


The SS comes with 245 x 45s on 20" rims according to Google.
Another link says you can get 21" wheels for it.


----------



## srs7324 (Jul 8, 2010)

The other day a new camaro owner was on his way into a auto parts store. When I drive by he spins around and does a double take to see or hear what just went by.


----------



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

Ive raced three,
one bone stock manual
one stock auto
and one with bolt ons and a tune, manual

only lost to the modded one, and im in a bone stock, 2006 m6


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

A good friend of mine has a 10 Camaro SS with slight mods,exhaust, headers, Predator tuner manual trans with launch control, they put the power down well and have a big 3rd gear and can reach top speed in 4th the car is 400lbs heavier than my 05 M6 Goat. When I get my car out of storage next week, we will have an answer to the question who is faster.


----------

